
Dissolving patterns - fogus
http://robey.lag.net/2011/04/30/dissolving-patterns.html
======
calebmpeterson
So what other (GoF) patterns can be 'dissolved' with first class and anonymous
functions?

The following come to mind immediately:

\- observer (a.k.a. listener/delegate) \- visitor \- command

What else?

~~~
kens
See Peter Norvig's Design Patterns in Dynamic Languages:
<http://norvig.com/design-patterns/>

------
ricardobeat
I think he wants javascript :)

------
jewbacca
Shhh! Nobody say the M-word!

